# HVLP setups



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I painted my brothers shit at a homies shop and he uses TRUE HVLP set ups. Fuckers are bad as fuck, very little overspray and quite as fuck. They're like $1,000 but they do cadies and shit and save a shit load of money on materials


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Whats 1,000, the job or the setup???


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Dec 4 2006, 06:01 PM~6693761
> *Whats 1,000, the job or the setup???
> *


My bad the setup


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

you talkin about a turbine hvlp set up?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Dec 4 2006, 08:44 PM~6694742
> *you talkin about a turbine hvlp set up?
> *


yep


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

I've always wondered how they would work on auto finishes.
Woodworkers use them a lot.
I hear they do generate a lot of heat so that has to be dealt with.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Dec 5 2006, 12:02 PM~6698803
> *I've always wondered how they would work on auto finishes.
> Woodworkers use them a lot.
> I hear they do generate a lot of heat so that has to be dealt with.
> *


Its actually a good thing, they do warm up the air comming out so the paint flashes quick. Usally they have small tips but my buddy has a 1.4 tip on his.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have one from www.tptools.com, called the showtime 90, turbine, my set up i use is a 1.0 for base clear, they do heat up the air, which does create orange peel, but you compensate by over reducing and using the highest temp activator, I can shoot paint in my driveway or with the garage open and there is no over spray


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

i just bought a sprayfine 3 stage with a 1.3 off ebay and i cant wait to use the bitch, ill post up pics when i get my regal sprayed


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Dec 5 2006, 10:32 PM~6700096
> *I have one from www.tptools.com, called the showtime 90, turbine, my set up i use is a 1.0 for base clear, they do heat up the air, which does create orange peel, but you compensate by over reducing and using the highest temp activator, I can shoot paint in my driveway or with the garage open and there is no over spray
> *




post some pics of cars you sprayed with this......


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

better yet - have a buddy take pics of you using the setup... Im anxious to see how they perform


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

me too i wanna see it and also what kind he has please........


could you use these to run a da???


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 6 2006, 12:04 PM~6706719
> *could you use these to run a da???
> *


No way, the turbine puts out real low pressure, like 20 psi or something.
It's a fan running, like a blower on your furnace.
Lots of cfm but real low psi. 
No tank or pressure buildup.
That's why it's a true HVLP-High Volume, but really Low Pressure.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

no you cant run a da, at least not with mine, i dont have any action shots, to cold to paint now, but if you go to tptool.com, Darney the owner he has lots of action shots when he painted his truck


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

could you post a video of it running i want to hear how quiet it is???


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Dec 6 2006, 07:37 PM~6706903
> *No way, the turbine puts out real low pressure, like 20 psi or something.
> It's a fan running, like a blower on your furnace.
> Lots of cfm but real low psi.
> ...





oh that's right they put out high cfm numbers i got that mixed up.......damn


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 6 2006, 11:55 AM~6707030
> *could you post a video of it running i want to hear how quiet it is???
> *


I wish I could but im technologically impaired, its a lot quieter than a air compressor, kinda sounds like a vacumm cleaner lol, but alot smoother


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn those things cost big money don't they??


do you have to thin the ever living shit outta the paint to spray?

what stage is yours?

how much do you use it?



tell us more this is an interesting topic


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I paid 550 for mine, I guess you can get a compressor for that, but i wanted for the low overspray, the only thing I have over reduced so far is the clear, like I said you have to get the highest temp activators, because of the heat, its not hot hot , just warm air, it does take some practice to get the feel of it, because you have to get extremly close like 4 inches the furthest I spray, my turbine is a 2 stage 60 cfm @5psi


Showtime 90 HVLP Turbine Spray Systems
From $599.00 SALE for Limited Time!

Our most popular unit.
Showtime 90 features slimline case design for improved air filtration and increased motor cooling, so important for show-quality work. Sprays most automotive paints as well as other materials. Features 5.7'', extra heavy, 2-stage turbine with larger armature. 38 ft air hose gets around cars and trucks easily. Produces 60 cfm @ 5 psi. This system does not require an air compressor.

Just plug turbine into 115 volt outlet, hook up hose to HVLP spray gun, turn on power and spray. Showtime 90 Turbines warm the air, so moisture is eliminated, supplying dry, oil-free air to the paint gun. Warm air helps paint dry faster, so runs and sags are eliminated. Did we mention this system does not require an air compressor!

SAVE UP TO 50% ON PAINT AND REDUCE OVERSPRAY UP TO 80%. Our Showtime 90 Turbines deliver a high CFM of air (60-80 cfm) at a low pressure (4-5 psi). The low pressure reduces overspray while the high volume of air moves the material. Paint goes on smooth with less mist, resulting in a 30%-50% paint savings.

Complete with HVLP gun with adjustment valve at gun to further reduce overspray. Equipped with automotive nozzle/air cap set (1.0mm nozzle, needle and .5 automotive air cap). This nozzle set will spray lacquers, enamels, base coats, urethanes, and standard automotive primers. (1.4mm set is recommended for clear coat and fill-in primers. Additional turbine nozzle sets are available at extra cost). 115 volt, 12 amps. 7'' rear wheels, 2'' locking swivel front wheels. 16''wide, 18''deep, 28''high. Turbine wt: 35 lbs. Ship wt: 57 lbs. Turbine made in USA.

GUN SPECIFICATIONS: Solvent-safe, stainless steel components. Pressure-fed cup keeps metallics suspended. Gun has stainless steel fluid needle, fluid nozzle and trigger stem for years of dependable service, chrome plated casting, and aluminum air cap for fast, easy cleaning. Developed especially for HVLP spraying using European technology, the originator of HVLP -- accept no substitutes or conversion-type guns. There is none finer. Also available with paint saving, 20 oz Gravity-Fed Spray Gun. All material is fed into gun - nothing is wasted.

2-Year Warranty, 30 Day Trial Try our Showtime 90 Turbine in your shop for 30 days. If you are not 100% satisfied, return the unit in its original carton for a full refund or credit, less freight. (Subject to a cleanup charge if not returned in like-new condition.) We have sold thousands of units on this basis over the years and find that those who use our HVLP Turbine LOVE IT!

WARNING - A respirator is required for use with this equipment (not included). See your safety supplier for proper protection.

http://www.tptools.com/product.asp?base%5F...0QUM82W3WLLFWKB


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Theride87: Whats the brand,number of that paint, its breath taking...to me anyway.

All this talk makes me want to get one a setup but I would like to run more than one thing off of it.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

their fucken tiny. They look like lil battery chargers. plus they would suck ass as far as trying to run shit off of.


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/spraygundepot/accturbine.aspx

Here is a link to the ACCUSPRAY brand. Real good gun for either or. This is the only company that I know who makes a gun that can be used either way...turbine or compressor. All you have to do is add the mini regulator on to it if you want to run it through compressed air. 

These systems are real popular with the mobile bumper guys. They do make the air slightly warmer so it may cause you to play around with reducers but other than that its just a matter of getting used to it. 

They are as loud as a shop vac. Even though they do make some models that are much quieter but slightly bigger for more insulation.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Dec 7 2006, 12:58 PM~6715263
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/spraygundepot/accturbine.aspx
> 
> Here is a link to the ACCUSPRAY brand.  Real good gun for either or.  This is the only company that I know who  makes a gun that can be used either way...turbine or compressor.  All you have to do is add the mini regulator on to it if you want to run it through compressed air.
> ...


Yeah the guy that uses them started using em doing lil shit in a tent at a dealership


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Dec 7 2006, 09:54 AM~6712527
> *their fucken tiny.  They look like lil battery chargers.  plus they would suck ass as far as trying to run shit off of.
> *



could you get the model number and name brand your brother is using?


i don't feel like paying $1000 just for spraying........i did some research on these and that would mean i would have to use their gay looking guns and i can't use my binks m1g and that will kill me


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

i spent a little under $500 for mine, its the sprayfine A-301 3 stage....it puts out 134 cfm, more air than any other unit out right now....tips and nozzles costs $30 each. and there is a variety of guns you can get if you dont like what it comes with


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Dec 8 2006, 10:26 PM~6723840
> *i spent a little under $500 for mine, its the sprayfine A-301 3 stage....it puts out  134 cfm, more air than any other unit out right now....tips and nozzles costs $30 each. and there is a variety of guns you can get if you dont like what it comes with
> *




i wanna see pics and possibly a video if you get time.....


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

fed ex dude just dropped it off about an hour ago...i snapped a couple pics while i had it out the box. when i get to bangin shit out with it ill post up some video :biggrin: 


























even came chromed out


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Dec 9 2006, 01:05 AM~6724928
> *fed ex dude just dropped it off about an hour ago...i snapped a couple pics while i had it out the box. when i get to bangin shit out with it ill post up some video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




yes please do looks good :biggrin:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

did they have the option for gravity feed gun?


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Dec 13 2006, 07:50 AM~6753510
> *did they have the option for gravity feed gun?
> *


good question...i looked at every unit i could find, and some did some didnt. i dont remember if they had that option with this one or not, but there is a variety of turbine guns on the market and im sure you could find one if you wanted one. i prefer a botom fed so i havent looked into it.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

any updates??????


spray something impatient fuckers like me can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's one on ebay dirt cheap right now (bid is at $105 with 13 min left)this gun sells for $250 alone wish i had the money right now  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ACCUSPRAY-accu-spray-p...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

weather hasnt been to bad considerin where im at, but i aint got around to it yet.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

fuck it send it to me i'll spray something in the basement with it :cheesy:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

bahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Updates?


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

nah i havent used it yet...been cold as fuck here, im slackin i need a readyheater or someshit


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Does any one else have experiance with these? I am thinking of getting one, but I don't want it if it can't spray flake, primer etc.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

why can't they make a high-flow, low pressure gun for use with a big compressor. Air lines would have to be huge??


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I am waiting to see something that was sprayed with this so I can get one. If it doesn't work then I don't want to waste the cash.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

i found some examples when i was lookin to buy....google that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I geuss I am getting one. I won't be home for a while, but the first thing I am painting is my harley. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks like I'm getting a Sprayfine A301 Turbine HVLP Spray System. I'm ordering an extra gun for peimer etc. What size fluid tips should I get?


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Feb 15 2007, 07:51 AM~7266752
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for the info man. That truck looked fuckin' bad ass. I can't wait to paint something with it. If it performs like I think it will, then I see no reason for a big expensive compressor, gun and such.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I just ordered the Sprayfine A301. I should be painting with it in a couple of months.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

i got a fender to spray in a few days so ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool man, I heare that the paint really lays don with these things. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

remember to over reduce and use fast reducer


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 19 2007, 12:31 PM~7298309
> *I just ordered the Sprayfine A301. I should be painting with it in a couple of months.
> *


what size tips did you end up getting


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Feb 20 2007, 07:59 AM~7305480
> *what size tips did you end up getting
> *


I got an extra gun, and they both came with 1.2, and Igot an extra 1.8.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

So idealy what would these be good for? More for like a touch up job. Graphics etc. Or a full paint job. ?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 20 2007, 08:41 AM~7305648
> *So idealy what would these be good for? More for like a touch up job. Graphics etc.  Or a full paint job. ?
> *



It's for whole paint jobs. They never run out of air, atomize betterand it's supposed tocut way downon over spray. They claim (every one who uses them) that they use way less product too.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

so the only drawback is having to wetsand the orange peel it leaves behind right???


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 21 2007, 10:00 AM~7315622
> *so the only drawback is having to wetsand the orange peel it leaves behind right???
> *



I'm not sure about that. I got info from another forum and a guy that uses them said once you get used to it there is almost no orange peel.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

I sprayed that fender and it came out good with hardly no peel, only real problem i had was when i tilted the gun towards the floor it sputter'd and didnt want to put out paint. when i cleaned the gun after i saw the cap hole wasnt where it should be. when i spray the clear ill let you know if the cap was the problem

since it puts out hot air, the air cap dried up half way through...had to clean it and move on... i bought slow hardener for the clear i dont want that shit dry'n up in the tip all the time tryin to use fast


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Feb 22 2007, 02:01 AM~7323981
> *I sprayed that fender and it came out good with hardly no peel, only real problem i had was when i tilted the gun towards the floor it sputter'd and didnt want to put out paint. when i cleaned the gun after i saw the cap hole wasnt where it should be. when i spray the clear ill let you know if the cap was the problem
> 
> since it puts out hot air, the air cap dried up half way through...had to clean it and move on... i bought slow hardener for the clear i dont want that shit dry'n up in the tip all the time tryin to use fast
> *


can you snap a pic of the fender? id like to see what yours is like, i cant wait to use mine again, but its still in the 30's here


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Feb 22 2007, 08:50 AM~7324752
> *can you snap a pic of the fender? id like to see what yours is like, i cant wait to use mine again, but its still in the 30's here
> *



Yeah, plus how did the bleed through work out? Did it make waves.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Feb 22 2007, 07:50 AM~7324752
> *can you snap a pic of the fender? id like to see what yours is like, i cant wait to use mine again, but its still in the 30's here
> *


yea ill snap a few when i go to clear it



> Yeah, plus how did the bleed through work out? Did it make waves.
> [/quote
> bleed through?....you mean how was the bleeder style gun?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> yea ill snap a few when i go to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 21 2007, 06:13 PM~7316083
> *I'm not sure about that. I got info from another forum and a guy that uses them said once you get used to it there is almost no orange peel.
> *




AWESOME



more info people and PICS!!!!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Feb 19 2007, 01:31 PM~7298309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

heres basecoat, dont have any of the clear though


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

do you have bigger pics?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no shit could you have made them any smaller cauqita!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Got mine in the mail, got an extra gun and tip set too.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 24 2007, 11:54 AM~7342105
> *Got mine in the mail, got an extra gun and tip set too.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
thing looks fancy


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 24 2007, 07:00 AM~7341446
> *do you have bigger pics?
> *


Thats all I got


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man I have to go to body and paint school.I am jelous LOL I wish I knew how to ;aint.I have so many ideas but I can't express it .there locked up in my head LOL


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------

